# A good Wifi modem within 2K.



## veb (Oct 10, 2013)

hello guys,,

 I have BSNL broadband connection since 2008, but now i want other devices to be connected with Wifi. So planning to buy modem+router(combined) within 2000Rs. 

So please suggest me a router which has good wifi range, no signal drop and good connectivity. I will be connecting 2 laptop + 2 mobile to wifi router.

I also read that TP-link are good for low budget, but any suggestion are welcome.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2013)

just spend ~300 more & get tp-link W8968.there is no better wifi adsl modem than this one.it also has a usb port which supports sharing flash drives/mobile hdd as well as 3g usb modems.


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> just spend ~300 more & get tp-link W8968.there is no better wifi adsl modem than this one.it also has a usb port which supports sharing flash drives/mobile hdd as well as 3g usb modems.



+1 to this


----------



## veb (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank u guys for replying....

this modem has good features..but i think i will not b using USB(think so),so not much concern abt it,,,,but my main use will be of Wifi ...so does this model have good wifi range, no signal drop and good connectivity??

I saw ur suggested modem in tp-link official website, there r *two* version of it.And version two is better. Now i searched this model on flipkart but i couldn't find the version on it. i will be going to buy online only. Help plz..

my friend is using i-ball,it is also good..Also any other modem other than this...


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 11, 2013)

Without USB one
TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

With USB one
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

TP-Link is the best under 5K


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2013)

on flipkart according to one comment it is older v1 not the latest v2 but only new things in v2 are ipv6 support(practically useless for Indian users) & guest network access feature(again not of much use).you can also try finding official tp-link reseller in your city:
Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## veb (Oct 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> on flipkart according to one comment it is older v1 not the latest v2 but only new things in v2 are ipv6 support(practically useless for Indian users) & guest network access feature(again not of much use).you can also try finding official tp-link reseller in your city:
> Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK



the v1 is having antenna gain of 3dBi whereas the v2 is having 5dBi,,, which i think will affect the signal strength..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2013)

flipkart product page states antennas as 5dbi so either the comment about it being v1 is wrong or flipkart is shipping new v2 version now or flipkart has no idea which version it is shipping.as i see it call customer care of flipkart for clarification regarding this because if they are indeed shipping v1 with info of v2 then it is a clear case of misleading.you can tell customer care to check & if they insist that it is v2 then tell them if they would be ok with you returning the product if it turns out to be v1.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2013)

@veb,confirmed that flipkart is selling v2 according to someone who just bought it from flipkart:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/178350-new-modem-router-needed.html#post2016843


----------



## veb (Oct 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @veb,confirmed that flipkart is selling v2 according to someone who just bought it from flipkart:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/178350-new-modem-router-needed.html#post2016843



Thanks... i will also confirm with flipkart representative before placing my order..


----------



## veb (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi again,,,,
 Today i called flipkart and asked about the version of tp-link w8968 ,,the replied via email saying that : at present they r having v1.1" hence its version 1 . And i wanted version 2 ,,, so any other modem+router against this and equally good???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2013)

that's strange.at least 2 persons here confirmed that they got v2 from flipkart.try contacting flipkat again & tell them people got V2 from their site so how is that possible.usually older stock finish first & then new stock start selling.you can also try at snapdeal by contacting their customer care.*remember their product info page say 5dBi antenna while V1 has 3dBi antenna which means you have a valid ground to ask for refund under incorrect product/not matching product description category.*you can also tell flipkart this & ask them to either change their product description page(or add some note) or accuse them of misleading customers by providing false information & legal trouble in consumer forum.that will surely get their attention.


----------



## veb (Oct 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> that's strange.at least 2 persons here confirmed that they got v2 from flipkart.try contacting flipkat again & tell them people got V2 from their site so how is that possible.usually older stock finish first & then new stock start selling.you can also try at snapdeal by contacting their customer care.*remember their product info page say 5dBi antenna while V1 has 3dBi antenna which means you have a valid ground to ask for refund under incorrect product/not matching product description category.*you can also tell flipkart this & ask them to either change their product description page(or add some note) or accuse them of misleading customers by providing false information & legal trouble in consumer forum.that will surely get their attention.



Yeahh i would argue wid them ,,, but they replied me via email.,,,, 






whitestar_999 said:


> that's strange.at least 2 persons here confirmed that they got v2 from flipkart.try contacting flipkat again & tell them people got V2 from their site so how is that possible.usually older stock finish first & then new stock start selling.you can also try at snapdeal by contacting their customer care.*remember their product info page say 5dBi antenna while V1 has 3dBi antenna which means you have a valid ground to ask for refund under incorrect product/not matching product description category.*you can also tell flipkart this & ask them to either change their product description page(or add some note) or accuse them of misleading customers by providing false information & legal trouble in consumer forum.that will surely get their attention.



Called flipkart again today and told them about the comments of users and the details mismatch .... they replied via email saying,,,,we have a mixed stock of routers (v1 and v2) , so cannot specifically tell which will be delivered...
I think flipkart doesn't know what they r selling.....


----------



## webdesigncut (Oct 21, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Without USB one
> TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> 
> With USB one
> ...



i wonder why the wireless one cost less than the wired one?
also i want to confirm that is this just router? or modem+router?
as i once bought one netgear router before but eventually had to resale it as i cant use it with my modem

so can i configure this from bsnl and use it straight away ? no need of any other modem ?

sorry if i sound dumb


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2013)

router=just router no modem
modem router=works both as modem & router=cost of modem+cost of router=costlier than just router
any router can be used with any modem.all telephone line broadband connections require modem but cable/lan broadband connection require just router.there is no wired modem mentioned in this thread.


----------



## webdesigncut (Oct 21, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> router=just router no modem
> modem router=works both as modem & router=cost of modem+cost of router=costlier than just router
> any router can be used with any modem.all telephone line broadband connections require modem but cable/lan broadband connection require just router.there is no wired modem mentioned in this thread.



thanks but above u posted link of these 2 modem router

first one

and second one

if both give 300mbps speed then why there is difference in price?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2013)

W8968 has more features like 3g usb modem support,usb drive/printer sharing & EWAN port which provides a router like configuration functionality


----------



## veb (Oct 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> W8968 has more features like 3g usb modem support,usb drive/printer sharing & EWAN port which provides a router like configuration functionality



W8968 at Local shop in my city costs me 2480Rs..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2013)

which version?v1 or v2.if it is v2 then it is still worth it compared to v1 selling for ~2300 on flipkart.


----------



## veb (Oct 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> which version?v1 or v2.if it is v2 then it is still worth it compared to v1 selling for ~2300 on flipkart.



its version 2.. i asked for v2 only..


----------



## veb (Oct 30, 2013)

hi all,,,,,

does any one know how to check the antenna gain (i.e  5Dbi) in W8968 modem ?? not on product box,,but when it is connected and  being used... i.e on 192.168.1.1   .......???

just for conforming that modem has 5Dbi antenna gain...


----------

